# C-50 serial number locations



## Buffalo (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings, I just took possession of a 2008 C-50 and cannot locate the serial numbers on the frame or forks. Any help will be appreciated.

John


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Buffalo said:


> Greetings, I just took possession of a 2008 C-50 and cannot locate the serial numbers on the frame or forks. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> John


The # on some is on the inside of one of the rear dropouts.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*try*

for the frame the fd mount.
the fork, the steertube.
congrats, 'cause possesion is 9/10ths of the colnago!



Buffalo said:


> Greetings, I just took possession of a 2008 C-50 and cannot locate the serial numbers on the frame or forks. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> John


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

odeum said:


> for the frame the fd mount.


I think that's where I saw it on mine too.


----------



## Buffalo (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you all, I will check those locations later today.
John


----------



## Buffalo (Mar 30, 2008)

All, The serial number for the frame is inside the left rear dropout, and on the forks on the outside of each dropout ( two different numbers).
John


----------

